# First Rat Louie!



## volatile (Jan 28, 2011)

So I am new to rats and I just got this little guy. He's currently being treated for a URI, but he's doing great otherwise. Once he's all healthy he's going to be neutered, and then a few weeks after that I'll be getting another rat (a female) so he has a buddy.
I've only had him for about 4 days, and I'm already in love 
I know it may be hard to tell from the picture, but I was curious what his color is called? I was thinking American Blue from pictures I've seen online, but I'm new to this so I'm not 100% sure
Thanks!


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I love blue animals, and he has such a sweet face.


----------



## volatile (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks, I think he has a sweet face too. although I am a bit biased...


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

He's so adorable!!


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww, SOO cute!


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahh he's so adorable congratulations


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

When I saw the color of Louie, I instantly thought of the Will Ferrell movie Old School when he says, "You're my boy blue!"


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Awe he is beautiful, congrats!
He looks American Blue. I have a Russian blazed blue boy and I love him


----------



## Sexi_Shopaholic (Feb 17, 2011)

What a gorgeous colour he is


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful little baby you have there :3


----------



## volatile (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He's a great lil guy!


----------

